# FQHC dietitian services



## Tanna717 (Aug 2, 2012)

If a dietician (employed by an FQHC) provides counseling to an FQHC patient as prescribed by an FQHC provider, do you believe this service is billable to Medicaid?  According to OAC 5101:3-28-03 (A)(4), I believe it can be considered a covered core medical service.


----------

